# Discharging dust outside



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone

I just got an idea. In reading Bill Pentz's articles about dust collection he recommend discharging outside your shop if you could. I just had a 30 x 20 metal building built and should have had them install a vent for discharging from the dust collector thru the side wall. I live in the country so should not be a problem. Has anyone done anything like this and does anyone have any experience with cutting a hole thru your brand new metal building that is foam insulated? I assume all you would need as far as the dust collector would be the main motor and no bags or filters at all.

Jim


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

This is a better idea with a cyclone, eventually you will wind up with quite a pile of dust...though it may stretch 1/2 mile due to the wind. Nevertheless, you could do it with just a blower, remember that all that stuff (nuts/bolts/small chunks of wood/ maybe the cat) that you normally might want to catch will go out the vent as well. I'm not poo-pooing the idea, I think it's a great way to do DC if you don't have any concerns about heat/cooling loss. Do check your blower amps, the reduced drag might overload the motor.


----------



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes i do want to purchase a cyclone and mount it on a trash can if I do it this way. Only the fines would be discharged via a dryer vent type of outfall I will build thru the wall near ground level. Will not lose any cool or warm air that way. Can you exlpain the amperage you mentioned and how it may burn up the blower motor. How can I protect from burning up the blower motor?

Jim


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

To be 100 percent effective and avoid a negative pressure your shop will need openings of some fashion to allow inlet air to equal discharge air.


----------



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

Good point. I do not think that will be a problem, hope not. I can crack a window or two open while working in the shop. I do have some cracks/openings around the 8 foot roll up door. I do live in South Louisiana. The shop has blown foam insulation in it so it will cool down pretty quickly in the summer months while discharging. It is a 20 x 30 foot shop with no ceiling, rafters and joists are exposed the peak of the ceiling is about 12 or 14 feet high. Would think there would be enough air inside to compensate. In addition I can set the window air condition unit to draw outside air in to be cooled.

Fred, Do you think using the cyclone system with a very good seal where the cone meets the bin would put enough restriction on the blower motor to prevent a blown motor?


----------



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

Just an idea. What about the Jet Votex single stage machine that discharges outside. That way i would have a component of a cyclone for the heavies built in and the fines would be vented outside. Just another thought.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Reducing the drag on your air flow allows the DC to move more air. That, in turn, puts more load on the motor. The motor is built to turn at 3600 RPM, if it's not doing so (as in overloaded with air) it draws more amps...maybe to the point of overloading itself and burning out. Removing the drag inherit in the filters may allow the motor to overload. This isn't something to loose sleep over, just something to check. You can do that with a HF amp meter (or any of the better ones, like Fluke) quite easily.


----------



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

Fred any suggestions on what type/horsepower motor to use to discharge from a Thein seperator to the outside?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I think any of the 2 HP models/12" impeller would do a very good job. Be aware the HF 2 HP DC is probably more like 1.5, and has a 10" impeller. That aside, what you are talking about is a fanwheel and a motor, so the difference between most of them would be very hard to find. For your plan, since they are all about equal buying the cheapest one may make sense. You would need 240V service for that, and if you don't have it consider one of the 1.5HP/11" impellers. Regardless of which one you get make sure it has a dedicated circuit. I would also usually counsel you to get tight filtration, but if you aren't using the bags/filters its of no consequence.


----------

